# non green low level light plants



## Phish (Apr 21, 2009)

can anyone recomend some with some red or other colors? 10 gallon tank, right now just using 1.5 floro w/g. Right now just have gravel but am getting some substrate soon to mix with the gravel. I also plan on using flourish or similar fert.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Phish said:


> can anyone recomend some with some red or other colors? 10 gallon tank, right now just using 1.5 floro w/g. Right now just have gravel but am getting some substrate soon to mix with the gravel. I also plan on using flourish or similar fert.


Ph:

Such plants do probably not exist as green chlorophyll is the most efficient.

Many red leaved plants will turn green or die under low light conditions.

TR


----------



## Phish (Apr 21, 2009)

jones57742 said:


> Ph:
> 
> Such plants do probably not exist as green chlorophyll is the most efficient.
> 
> ...


Okay, so what would you say is the minimum steps up to get some plants with more colors. mid level lighting with more Fert and Definitely good substrate??


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Cryptocoryne wendtii 'red' is about the only red colored plant you will get for low light. Its a deep red color...probably more like burgundy.

For more choices you'd have to upgrade lighting. I'd say you want more like medium-high to high lighting, ferts, and probably co2 as well to make red plants happy. There may be some that would be red in mid level with ferts....but not a ton.


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

Nymphaea sp. lillies will also work in lower light. But if you are wanting to get most red plants then you will need to get higher light, ferts, and CO2.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Phish said:


> Okay, so what would you say is the minimum steps up to get some plants with more colors. mid level lighting with more Fert and Definitely good substrate??


Ph: not really.

Chlorophyll is necessary for photosynthesis and red chlorophyll is must less efficient than green chlorophyll and all the ferts in the world are not a substitute for high light in photosynthesis.

Good substrate but especially a proper fertilization protocol are necessary also.

TR


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, red plants generally could use more iron, but like Jones said, it means nothing without the lighting. Rotala roundifolia(probably spelled wrong) has a pinkish hue for needing very little light. It'll be pinker toward the light, so more light = more pink.


----------

